# S/S shark mesh.



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm after a stainless steel shark mesh for my new Citizen Promaster (shown below) . Needs to be 20mm and decent quality but at a good price :wacko: Also would prefer it to be a bit duller looking if you know what I mean (not too shiney). Anybody know of one and where I can get it?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

You'll be after a brushed version, rather than polished then.

Depends what you consider a good price? These are pretty standard if you're happy to buy from abroad (not sure if there's a UK seller of these??)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=shark+mesh+watch+brushed&LH_PrefLoc=2&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xshark+mesh+watch+brushed+20.TRS0&_nkw=shark+mesh+watch+brushed+20&_sacat=0

Strapcode are very good and sent from the UK, but premium prices:

http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm-mesh-band-c-129.html?infoBox=2

Edit: Should be something for you in here, from the UK too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=shark+mesh+watch+brushed+20&LH_PrefLoc=2&rmvSB=true&afsrc=1&clk_rvr_id=1025689596354&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xshark+mesh+watch+20.TRS0&_nkw=shark+mesh+watch+20&_sacat=0


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have this style:



















They are fairly sturdy and all of them look the same, so I think they all come from the same place in Asia.

Later,
William


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cheers guys, brushed is the word I couldn't think of :wacko:

Will have a look now.

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

How thick a spring bar can you get through them btw?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I remember mine took one of the thicker style bars. Not the crazy extra thick Seiko ones but the 1.8mm as I recall.

Later,
William


----------

